

Winklevii say they own one percent of all Bitcoins - misiti3780
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/04/winklevii-say-they-own-1-percent-of-all-bitcoins

======
DigitalSea
This was already submitted in some form in the form of a Verge article here:
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5535664>

~~~
commentzorro
Yup, but it's better now because just a few articles before are submissions
about bitcoin tanking and mtgox stepping away or having troubles or whatever.

------
adamnemecek
"“We have elected to put our money and faith in a mathematical framework that
is free of politics and human error,” Tyler Winklevoss said."

He sounds like quite the expert on the matter.

~~~
zimpenfish
“We are all, by any practical definition of the words, foolproof and incapable
of error.”

